# Awesome Sauce Photos



## Bathie92 (Sep 7, 2012)

Took some photos at waxstock , here they are

-:- Message from Detailing World Staff -:-
This post was determined to be inappropriate by the Detailing World community and has been removed.

To review the Detailing World Forums Posting Guidelines, please follow this link:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...ad.php?t=78737

Our staff may also remove posts that do not follow our posting guidelines, and we reserve the right to remove any post for any reason. Thanks for being a part of the Detailing World community!

Please img link the photos into the thread - thanks


----------

